# Forum software upgrade



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

I just upgraded to the latest vBulletin, which tends to revert/remove a few mods here and there.

If you see anything missing, broken or bugged, please report it here.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Updates/changes:


- The photo gallery has been upgraded to pro and is a LOT cooler. See this post.
- Multiquote has been re-enabled, whether it works or not, we'll find out. 
- PM Quickreply is back. There's still no option to quote the original message however, so keep that in mind. If it becomes available, I'll add it.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Multiquote has been re-enabled, btw, for those of you that missed it.




It seems that profile descriptions show one word per line now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Hm, I see that.  I'll take care of it (as soon as I figure out wtf happened).


----------



## Thomas (Feb 11, 2008)

Whatever you did, it seems to work correctly now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

It does, kinda.  It's still showing group memberships (which nobody uses) under Gear Details instead of peoples' gear. Might take me a bit to figure this one out.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 11, 2008)

The quick links and features menu is not working.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Aw crap!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 11, 2008)

Same with the picture hosting. Hitting any of those buttons brings up "done, but with errors on the page" at the bottom info bar.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, all the dropdowns are hosed. 

[action=Chris]cries[/action]


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Try it now, I think it should be fixed. Working in IE/FF.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Try it now, I think it should be fixed. Working in IE/FF.



nope! Not on IE. The new posts works, though.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> nope! Not on IE. The new posts works, though.



Wait, what's not working? The dropdown or the image host itself?

I'm using IE and the dropdown's working just fine. New Posts doesn't have a dropdown.


----------



## Michael (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmm, peoples Gear Details section doesn't seem to be showing in thier profiles.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 11, 2008)

Drop downs are now working for me using OS X.


----------



## Lee (Feb 11, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Drop downs are now working for me using OS X.



 They're working just fine through OSX and Firefox.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 11, 2008)

Everything is much faster now, great stuff.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Everything is much faster now, great stuff.



Thanks man.  Lots of code improvements in the new vBulletin, and I upgraded a handful of server caching crap yesterday. Hopefully nothing breaks. 

The new beta of vB 3.7 is SICK, but I'm waiting for the stable release to move to it because 90% of the mods on this site will stop working, and I'll need a good solid weekend to fix them, followed by a day of hard drinking.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 11, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 11, 2008)

It seems to run a lot slower than usual


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

skinhead said:


> It seems to run a lot slower than usual



You were posting this as I was backing up the DB.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 11, 2008)

OK, I refreshed and it's up and at'um!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

There is no thanks button"" for me 

I am using Windows OS and Opera


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2008)

^

It's gone for everyone Yev. It will be back sometime, once Chris fixes a couple of things.
Look here : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...te-updates-changes-2-13-report-bugs-here.html


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> It's gone for everyone Yev. It will be back sometime, once Chris fixes a couple of things.
> Look here : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...te-updates-changes-2-13-report-bugs-here.html



Thanks.....I miss that


----------

